# K.D. Spurling info



## Elizabeth (Nov 15, 2001)

In response to the many complaints posted on this list I am passing along the following info. Last Saturday I received a bulk email from Spurling advertising his new series of books. He is using the e-mail address: [email protected] and the link to his new "mailing list" is http://www.topica.com/lists/pigeons 
I hope some of you who have been ripped off in previous dealings with him might be able to use this info.


----------



## PETPIGEONS (Aug 26, 2001)

Thank you for posting this information Elizabeth. It is my hope that no one buys anything he has to sell. I feel that he has dug his own hole and I won't let him forget it until I die. I don't believe in ripping people off of their hard earned cash. There are many websites offering excellent advice and experiences, including this one and I hope that many use the Internet to learn more about pigeons. I even wonder if his "move out of the country" is just a ruse to have people believe he is gone. I make a trip to California every two years from Tacoma,Wa and I will make sure I stop at his address where I sent the money and see if it's true. Thanks everyone and beware of sending money to a known thief. I know he watches these posts and probably gloats at his name being mentioned. I am a 280 pound Samoan and I can guarantee you that when I see him the discussion will be brief!


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 15, 2001)

I considered not posting this info because I didn't want to, in any way, advertise for him. But I do hope that somebody might be able to contact him and get back their money. Doubtful, I know, but he can't just keep getting away with it.


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

anyone got a virus to send to ole K.D.








Evil I know.


----------



## tofan (May 2, 2002)

I reached the Spurling residence. I asked the woman on the phone if Mr. Spurling was home and she replied yes. When I asked if I could speak to Mr. Spurling she asked me it I new it was 3:30A.M. and hung up. So he isn't in Scotland. I am sending copies of the info I have on him to the General Attroney of Oregon and ask everyone else to do the same. You can download the form or fill out one on line. We more than likely won't get our money back but maybe we can keep others from funding his fraud.
Anthony Wm. Fante

------------------


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Occasionally, a writing style, or pattern pops up here, that "sounds" an awful lot like K.D. Spurling. On average, it means nothing. Judy and I often write similarly.

Still, I watch it closely...

K.D., if that IS you, you're 3/4 busted, pal.

--Ray


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

Well, I'm lost.... And so are my pigeons


----------

